
CSR: Corporate Social Responsibility - westurner
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporate_social_responsibility
======
westurner
> _Proponents argue that corporations increase long-term profits by operating
> with a CSR perspective, while critics argue that CSR distracts from
> businesses ' economic role._

... The 3 Pillars of Corporate Sustainability: Environmental, Social, Economic
[https://www.investopedia.com/articles/investing/100515/three...](https://www.investopedia.com/articles/investing/100515/three-
pillars-corporate-sustainability.asp)

Three dimensions of sustainability: (Environment (Society (Economy)))
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sustainability#Three_dimension...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sustainability#Three_dimensions_of_sustainability)

------
westurner
What are some of the corporate sustainability reporting standards?

How can I score a candidate portfolio with sustainability metrics in order to
impact invest with maximum impact?

~~~
westurner
> _What are some of the corporate sustainability reporting standards?_

From
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sustainability_reporting#Initi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sustainability_reporting#Initiatives)
:

>> _Organizations can improve their sustainability performance by measuring
(EthicalQuote (CEQ)), monitoring and reporting on it, helping them have a
positive impact on society, the economy, and a sustainable future. The key
drivers for the quality of sustainability reports are the guidelines of the
Global Reporting Initiative (GRI),[3] (ACCA) award schemes or rankings. The
GRI Sustainability Reporting Guidelines enable all organizations worldwide to
assess their sustainability performance and disclose the results in a similar
way to financial reporting.[4] The largest database of corporate
sustainability reports can be found on the website of the United Nations
Global Compact initiative._

The GRI (Global Reporting Initiative) Standards are now aligned with the UN
Sustainable Development Goals (#GlobalGoals).
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Reporting_Initiative](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Reporting_Initiative)

>> _In 2017, 63 percent of the largest 100 companies (N100), and 75 percent of
the Global Fortune 250 (G250) reported applying the GRI reporting
framework.[3]_

> _How can I score a candidate portfolio with sustainability metrics in order
> to impact invest with maximum impact?_

Does anybody have solutions for this? AFAIU, existing cleantech funds are more
hand-picked than screened according to sustainability fundamentals.

~~~
westurner
How would a small business get into something like that (sustainability
reporting)? #SustyReporting

Is there like a markdown plaintext document template with headings for like
"environment" and "earth" or "what's the story this year"? And maybe like a
score between 0 and 1 or 100?

